# Foreign Population in Murcia, Cartagena & Elche?



## Redline99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any rough info on the average foreign population in Murica, Cartagena and Elche? I know the total size but just want to know foreign population as if I am going to live in spain I would want it to be mostly spanish people rather than northern europeans. I guess this includes tourists that could be there too?

I know that there is alot on the coast from Alicante to San Javier thats what I would avoid not sure about in land though?

Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Redline99 said:


> Does anyone have any rough info on the average foreign population in Murica, Cartagena and Elche? I know the total size but just want to know foreign population as if I am going to live in spain I would want it to be mostly spanish people rather than northern europeans. I guess this includes tourists that could be there too?
> 
> I know that there is alot on the coast from Alicante to San Javier thats what I would avoid not sure about in land though?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not sure about those towns/cities/ regions - but our local ayuntamiento publishes the census figures with breakdowns of age, gender & nationality on their websites - maybe start by looking for the ayuntamiento websites for the places you are interested in ?


----------



## Redline99 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll give that a look cheers.

Will that cover tourism though as that could be several times more people than who actually live there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Redline99 said:


> I'll give that a look cheers.
> 
> Will that cover tourism though as that could be several times more people than who actually live there?


the census would only cover people who are registered on the padrón - those who live there

I don't know where you'd find tourism figures - maybe someone else would


----------

